# HK P7M13 grips, slide, misc small parts



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I just came across an envelope with some HK P7M13 parts: grips, slide, recoil spring and some misc other small parts. I bought these probably 15+ years ago from a Dealer at a gun show that was selling lots of parts that were taken off PD evidence guns, before the frames went to the crusher. I had just purchased a used P7M13 and thought the extra parts might come in handy. I have no idea at all what I paid for them 15+ years ago. I still have the P7M13 but rarely shoot it; I certainly will never need the spare parts I bought all those years ago. So.......

There's a gun show coming up and I am going to take these parts and hopefully sell them. But, since I have no idea what I paid for them, I need the help of you knowledgeable handgunforum folks: can anyone give me a ballpark range what these parts are worth? Really thinking the slide and grips, maybe the recoil spring..... I'll throw in the rest of the little parts, just want to get something out of this stuff. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Duc (May 17, 2015)

I need a P7Mx slide, if anybody has one to sell, please contact me. Thanks


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

first I would keep the parts, second I would shoot the P7M13 more, is a great gun, hell I would carry the M13, but if you're press for money start at $250.00 $300.00 I have never seen a slide for sale, the M13 magazines go for $100.00 + the M13s last time I look were in $2.500.00+ range so you get an idea.


----------

